# bird maddness...



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

So, a little while back I picked up a new 'girl'. I was soooo happy because she's a marked white face, so when i saw her i was really giddy and happy.

I got her from a pet store, but she wasn't "theirs". Somebody came and dropped her off because they didn't want her anymore. She was $75/with cage, which made me very happy.....

Anyway, just moved and started a new job, so i've been slot at getting around to pictures... but here they are, along with Mack (the 22+ year old) and Peaches, the lovebird.





































And here's Boomer being irritated because he didn't want to go back to his cage.... lol









Curious though- this new girl, she dosen't like to step up, but she's alriht if you reach above her and "grab" her from the top to pick her up- but she will jump off your finger almost as soon as she'll step up onto it. Strange? Birdie will kill you if you grab her like that, and Boomer screams. Cousteau will tollerate it, but he'd rather just step up for you.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Your new girl is gorgeous she looks just like my Lee a white face pearl, well he did look like that before he started losing his pearls, males will lose the pearls females keep them. All the birds look like there getting along great


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Aww, cute.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're all gorgeous!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Look at them all, just sitting around and chatting


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

"mom" was taking pictures too... so I"m going to pohotbucket them tonight. Maybe get some more pictures.

So- any thoughts on her though? She doesn't like to step up, but you can 'grab' her, and she's alright with that. Seems weird


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard some breeders get their birds use to being grabbed instead of stepping up. I think it is good that she is comfortable with grabbing, it might make it eaisier to trim nails


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, it's fine and annoying all at once. I can grab her whenever pretty much, but it's hard to get her to stay on my finger, because she'll step up and then jump off. Her favorite spot though is on my chest playing with my necklace. Then I can pet her back and she doesn't care- just plays away with it.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

They are all lovely and they seem to be enjoying each others company, just sat around chatting. lol. 

You say she likes to sit on your chest and play with your necklace, just be careful that it doesn't contain any dangerous metals or that she can break it. Also, I'm not too well up on the world of the female tiel, I've got a boy, but from what I can gather it doesn't do them any good if you stroke them on their back, it's a sexual thing for them! Maybe somebody else can explain that one a bit better.

She looks very pretty and I love that last photo, all hissy!! lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie you said it perfectly  petting her back stimulates them avoid touching there just keep the petting to the head area.
As far as the stepping up Jaime is right some breeders don't teach them the step up they grab them around there body when I got my quaker thats how the breeder did it her reasoning was if they ever got somewhere they couldn't get out of chances are there not going to step up so she wanted them use to being handled that way, Finny was still young so teaching him to step up came easy so I can both pick him up around the body and get him to step up, with your girl being older I think you said she was dropped of a the pet store by someone else it might just take a little longer to get her to do it she might not have had a lot of "contact" with her previous owners.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

All your birds are beautiful. I don't understand why someone would want to get rid of her but I guess it's their loss and your gain. 

My birds will hiss and yell if I try to do that. I had to get my silly budgie out of a tight spot the other day and I couldn't get my finger under her feet, so I tried to pick her up like that, and boy did she scream. You would think someone was trying to murder her. Then it dawned on her what I was trying to do, so she turned herself around enough so that I could lift her up on my finger. 

Btw, did you know that they make bird safe necklaces now? I saw one on a bird toy website. Think I need one since Wren likes to play with jewelry too.


----------

